# Biweekly Payroll?



## ajordan193 (Dec 6, 2006)

Our hours during the winter are very spread out just like everyone in this business. I asked my payroll company to switch to biweekly during the winter since its not worth running payroll for only a few hours. They advised me against this since we are in a manual labor business and our workers should be paid each week. Also mentioned that if I were audited this would throw up a red flag. Anyone else run into this?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

They want you to pay every week for the payroll


----------



## ajordan193 (Dec 6, 2006)

iceyman;1400654 said:


> They want you to pay every week for the payroll


Only if there is payroll. I have some guys that are paid a seasonal amount during the winter. Doesn't make sense paying $50 to run payroll each week with only a limited amount of hours going through.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

BS, we run payroll every two weeks. makes NO difference if you're blue collar or white collar, it doesn't "throw up any red flags" they just want to squeeze every dime they can out of you.


----------



## Boomer123 (Dec 18, 2011)

They don't want to loose out on any money the payroll service that is.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Agreed on the BS. Unless you can get a better explanation, then do it Bi-Weekly.

If it were me, and my accountant isn't looking out for my better interests, then I would can them in a heartbeat.

...


----------



## ajordan193 (Dec 6, 2006)

My thoughts exactly....thanks guys for the info


----------



## Boomer123 (Dec 18, 2011)

Are they going to charge more for doing payroll on a Biweekly basis


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Also, something to think about.....

If you pay your guys year round bi-weekely, that is 26 payments, but if you pay them only twice a month such as the 15th and 30th, that is only 24 payments.

My payroll from ADP is $41 for 3 guys


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

BSDeality;1400662 said:


> BS, we run payroll every two weeks. makes NO difference if you're blue collar or white collar, it doesn't "throw up any red flags" they just want to squeeze every dime they can out of you.


x2 on that, I run it every two weeks all year round.payup


----------



## ajordan193 (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks guys I just switched to biweekly for payroll. Might keep it year round like mentioned above.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

ajordan193;1405549 said:


> Thanks guys I just switched to biweekly for payroll. Might keep it year round like mentioned above.


Yeah I do biweekly year round also. Why pay to have it done twice as much, or why take the time to do payroll if you do it yourself 2x as much? Lots of companies do biweekly in every area of business. I consider it the norm, but I may be out to lunch. Too bad, thats what I do lol and if they don't like it, they can go find a job somewhere else


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

ajordan193;1405549 said:


> Thanks guys I just switched to biweekly for payroll. Might keep it year round like mentioned above.


Not sure it is legal to switch back and forth without notifying your employees. It is also going to cause them more stress which is going to cause you more stress if you keep switching constantly.

Pick a payroll period and stick with it. I recommend biweekly, we tried semi-monthly and that is a PITA. 2 weeks gives you 80 hours regular time and OT is easy to determine. Not so with twice a month. Or semi-monthly, whatever it is called.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Every other week here. Saves time and money


----------

